# Texture help



## Burrguana (Sep 10, 2018)

Im remodling a house with slapbrush texture. Its peeling off in several places and is quite in need of freshening up. Am I better off fixing the bad spots and repainting the walls or is there a way to retexture of painted slapbrush?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe sand and smooth finish or retexture differently. That texture went out of style with spats.


----------



## Burrguana (Sep 10, 2018)

I know, I was pretty discouraged to see it in every room. Is it possible to do knockdown over it without sanding?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Burrguana said:


> I know, I was pretty discouraged to see it in every room. Is it possible to do knockdown over it without sanding?


Not well. The old texture will bleed through as the mud dries and shrinks.


----------

